# webseite automatisch ausfüllen und abschicken



## marek (29. Mrz 2006)

hallo. 
ich würde gerne ein programm schreiben, dass auf dieser seite automatisch einen kommentar schreibt und ausfüllt, wenn ein neuer eintrag gemacht wurde. 
dass es erkennt, ob ein neuer eintrag gemacht wrude habe ich schon hingekriegt. 
jetzt möchte ich nur noch dass automatisch ein kommentar eingetragen wird. 

kan mir da jemand weiterhelfen? 
kann man mit java überhaupt so was machen? 

oder kann mir jemand sagen, was genau passiert wenn man auf den abschick-button klickt?


----------



## krey (31. Mrz 2006)

marek hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hallo.
> ich würde gerne ein programm schreiben, dass auf dieser seite automatisch einen kommentar schreibt und ausfüllt, wenn ein neuer eintrag gemacht wurde.
> dass es erkennt, ob ein neuer eintrag gemacht wrude habe ich schon hingekriegt.
> jetzt möchte ich nur noch dass automatisch ein kommentar eingetragen wird.
> ...



Sagt dir "Apache Jakarta Commons HttpClient" etwas?

Du kannst das Senden von HTTP anfragen selbst imlementieren, oder du nutzt freie Klassen die diese Funktionalität bieten.

Die Bibliothek Jakarta Commons HttpClient (http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/httpclient/) bietet komfortable Unterstützung für alles Mögliche rund um das HTTP-Protokoll 1.0 und 1.1:

  	Alle HTTP Methoden (GET, POST, PUT, DELETE, HEAD, OPTIONS, TRACE)
  	Verschlüsselung mit HTTPS (HTTP über SSL)
  	Verbindungen durch HTTP-Proxies
  	Getunnelte HTTPS-Verbindungen durch HTTP-Proxies, via CONNECT
  	Verbindungen mit SOCKS-Proxies (Version 4 und 5)
  	Authentifizierung mit BASIC, Digest und NTLM (NT Lan Manager)
  	Multi-Part-Form POST
  	und vieles mehr

Bei genügend google`n hättest dus auch gefunden.


----------



## marek (31. Mrz 2006)

uff! von http hab ich überhaupt keine ahnung. also hätte ich es wahrscheinlich mit googlen nie gefunden. 
also ich werds wahrscheinlich nicht überblicken. aber auf jeden fall danke. so ne bibliothek hat ja meistens diese erklärungen dabei. 
mfg, marek


----------

